# Bowhunting Handgun Holster?



## TomC (Jan 17, 2013)

I bowhunt for the most part but will be carrying a handgun with me next season. It's more than likely going to be a Glock 20 and I want to get holster that is both bowhunter friendly and also one I can wear comfortably while sitting in a portable. Thanks for any input on helping me select one!
Tom


----------



## Josh1220 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re:*

I would look through what thegunstore seller on ebay has.

I bought an IWB holster for my springfield xd sub compact and love it. Very quality hand made leather holster. Can hardly tell it is there. I can sit all day in the stand with no problem.http://myworld.ebay.com/thegunstore/


----------



## swamp (Jan 17, 2013)

Josh1220 said:


> I would look through what thegunstore seller on ebay has.
> 
> I bought an IWB holster for my springfield xd sub compact and love it. Very quality hand made leather holster. Can hardly tell it is there. I can sit all day in the stand with no problem.http://myworld.ebay.com/thegunstore/



What kind did you get?  Was it the cowhide style for 37.99 or the one for 24.95?  I have a xdsc40 and want an iwb holster as I have a fobus for outside carry.


----------



## TomC (Jan 18, 2013)

Just not sure whether a belt or shoulder / chest holster would be better. I'd like easy access to the gun if sitting down......plus the comfort factor of course! Thanks for the suggestion.............keep the ideas coming!!!


----------



## Josh1220 (Jan 18, 2013)

swamp said:


> What kind did you get?  Was it the cowhide style for 37.99 or the one for 24.95?  I have a xdsc40 and want an iwb holster as I have a fobus for outside carry.



The one I got was genuine cownhide leather, and the price was 28.95. Very good feeling leather, and my XD has molded into it nicely.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 18, 2013)

You have to think about getting to the handgun if you are wearing a safety harness.
I was wearing one on a leather belt holster and when a doe walked under my stand I could not get the gun out through the safety harness.
A crossdraw holster may give more access and still be out of the way of the bow.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been looking for a good idea too. I had it under my harness but, when I got to sitting in stand and thinking about it I was kinda concerned if I fell and had to put the harness to use. I thought about a should rig outside the harness, that didn't seem to practical. Until something better comes up I'll OWB open carry and take it off and stick it in my pack that gets hung on a tree spick.


----------



## TomC (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmmmm.......had not thought about my safety harness. Never as simple as it seems!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 19, 2013)

This is what you need.  Wear it over your harness.  Stays out of the way while drawing your bow.  Doesn't get in the way while sitting in a stand.  Very comfy when traveling long distances.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818


----------



## NCummins (Jan 19, 2013)

I clip my holster to the harness.


----------



## TomC (Jan 19, 2013)

Appreciate all the input. Been reading a lot and this one seems to to recommended quite a bit......expensive though!

http://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/Chest_Holsters.php


----------



## namrettes (Jan 25, 2013)

Drop leg holster


----------



## guesswho (Jan 28, 2013)

I carry a vertical shoulder holster with a super  blackhawk 44 5 1/2" and sometimes a G23 with a super highride OWB holster.  Neither is "perfect" with a climbing harness, but I would consider them functional.  I have a serpa OWB and it tends to get in the way in my climber, and the harness isn't that comfortable with it.


----------

